# tickling always.



## georgeyosf (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
My wife's nipples are really sensetive and i can't touch them. when i touch them, i tickle her and it's really strong tickling.

during our marriage and sexualrelationship, maybe i licked the nipples 3 times. She said what she wants, she wanted me to lick them. And i have her pleasure. 

Her comment, there is a time it's possible to lick or touch them, otherwise i can't because it tickles her.

and almost same situation on the clit. before she is in the mood, if i touch vagina or around, it tickles her.

additionally, if i lick her clit. it tickles her, too even tough she is in mood. firstly it gives pleasure but tickling comes later.

Is there anyone who know the situation?

Thanks


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

What a nightmare.... And nothing to laugh at.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I remember dating a girl like that. And....no dates after finding out.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Clits and nipples are like exposed live wires. They do not always feel the way you want them to feel, especially with sudden direct stimulation. But even when you are warmed up a little, there can be a massive spike of pain in either of these live wire areas at any time, depending on the stimulation (the method, the device, the emotional charge of the situation). You know how you are sometimes petting a cat and it almost seems like the cat is getting close to an orgasm or something...eyes rolling back in its head, drooling...and then suddenly "meeryow!" it jumps up and bites you and runs off? That feeling happens to me suddenly sometimes.

It is difficult to explain but the best I can do is the exposed live wire analogy. Sometimes I feel pain, electric shock almost, or burning, if these areas are not handled correctly. It takes a lot of will power on my part to overcome these feeling and get past them where my systems are all flowing with blood and working together.

Even after I get in the zone...sometimes the pleasure becomes "too much" and those exposed wire nerve endings go from wonderful pulsations to painful zings down my legs...which also sometimes makes my legs jump. Every once in awhile this is a great feeling! But most times it is horrible like being paralyzed and shocked with pain for a moment at a time, in between extreme pleasure. If I'm in the right mood, I like it. Sometimes, I hate it. And then there's the pleasure waves that you fear will literally take you under if you succomb to them. These are physical waves rolling through your body that are so intense you have to hold back against at least some of it or you think you'll lose consciousness (which I have a few times).

All of this is to highlight the fact that our bodies do not all work the same, some of us need years of self-learning to become self-aware enough to master our own bodies. I used to wish my body "worked like everyone else's does". Now? I don't even know what I meant by that because I'm older and I understand that there's so much variation on how individual bodies function sexually.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I know that a person can turn off being ticklish. 

When I was about 12, a guy who is about 3 years older than me started tickling me all the time. It was getting to be torture. I remember very clearly deciding to never respond to tickling again. 

I'm 65 now... I have never been ticklish since the day I decided not to be ticklish.

If I can figure out how I did it... I'll come back and tell you.

:scratchhead:


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

You have to get her seriously aroused, like sex mad horny.

She will then ask you to do all those things. Lick, bite, nibble etc plus a lot more.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I can get very aroused from being tickled and it works on any part of the body. However, there's a fine line between the very gentle, light tickle that turns me on and a harder tickle that is unbearable. Could you perhaps do some experiments with her (like sensate focus) to try to determine just how light or hard the touch should be to make it pleasurable for her?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

georgeyosf said:


> Hello everyone,
> My wife's nipples are really sensetive and i can't touch them. when i touch them, i tickle her and it's really strong tickling.
> 
> during our marriage and sexualrelationship, maybe i licked the nipples 3 times. She said what she wants, she wanted me to lick them. And i have her pleasure.
> ...


My wife is super ticklish like that too. My experience with multiple intimate partners is that someone who is very ticklish may also be very sensual. It requires patience and trial and error to find the right sort of touch that stimulates and arouses but doesn't distract. 

There are some standard things like using a slight firmer touch rather than say lightly with your finger tips or tongue. Or avoiding those hyper ticklish spots until she is quite turned on.

With my wife, she has phases or waves of sensitivity. Starts out very ticklish but as she gets aroused the ticklishness often becomes more deeply sensual and sexual until there is a climax, then the ticklishness returns but like a thousand fold more ticklish.

Interestingly my wife once admitted to me that 49% of her hates being tickled and 51% of her loves it. So sometimes I just carry on through her laughter and wild twists and turns whether I am nibbling on her toes or giving oral and she endures it. Usually after 30 seconds to a minute or so of ticklish insanity the arousal kicks in and then she can't get enough of it.

But that is us. And what works for us may be a disaster for you. We agreed on a safe word so if it really, really, really is too much for her, she uses that word and I immediately stop what I am doing and we take a break before continuing. The safe word gives her a safety net so she feels like she has an out if she really needs it. We dabble in bondage from time to time (helpful for a really ticklish person so the tickler doesn't accidentally get kicked in the head) and the safe word works wonders there. And it is not all unbearable tickles. I'll tie her down and blindfold her and use fingers or soft bristle brushes or satin ribbon or a rose or any number of other things to lightly caress and touch her body as a form of sensual foreplay.

My best advice is to learn her body. Memorize what works and when and what is unbearable to her where and when with what sort of touch or lick and act accordingly. Both should try to stay open to one another.


----------

